# 2003 Mercury 90hp 2 Stroke



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope someone out there has a 2003 Mercury that can help. I need a picture of the throttle side inside the engine. I cannot get the rod to stay put between the throttle lever and the throttle cam assembly. The rod keeps popping off when I put the boat in gear. I'm afraid something broke and I'm missing a piece. Please, help! 

[email protected]


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can to websites like www.boats.net and look up schematics of your engine. Go the the Mercury outboard parts section.


----------



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks! I have the schematics, but the metal rod will not stay in place. I cannot find a picture of this engine anywhere online! I'm going to try to visit some dealerships.


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

Where do you live? If near Gulf Breeze, you could come look at mine


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

You have broken a retainer clip. If you look up your engine on mercury's website you will see the clip and have a part number to order it.
This is a common problem for them. I would put a spare on your boat if possible.


----------

